# HKD in Australia?



## spud (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Guys, (mate in Australian)

Just wondering how many of you are doing HKD in Australia & which state your from?


----------



## spud (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the same response I have gotten in the past on other threads, ahhh Australia a wonderful place to live but the communication in our MA community is a little lacking.  Cant have everything I suppose!


----------



## Dusty (Jan 5, 2006)

i will break radio silence. i am not from australia, i am from canada, however my instructor is friends with master Geoff Booth.my understanding is he is one of the big guys in australian hapkido. hope this will get your thread rollin a little


----------



## darkell (Jan 17, 2006)

I used to train in Hapkido in Australia but my instructor was so bad I had to move to England to get away from him..... hehehehe 

Hey mate


----------



## spud (Jan 18, 2006)

Now, Now David.

I thought it was because you love the cold, snow & rain sooooooo much LOL.


----------



## Never to Old (May 27, 2006)

Hi Spu and all

I train in Bendigo Victoria with Hosinsul Korean Hapkido, our Kwangjanim Mr Nigal May hold a 5th dan in Hapkido, high ranks in Taekwondo as well as intructor level belts in Mu Sul Ssam Do.  Only a small school, been going since 99, but is gradually growing in size, with a large group of young students coming up through the ranks and as age permits joining the senoirs.  I myself am only a beginer 8 months about to go for my blue belt.  But it would seem that Melbourne has many Hapkido clubs as well.  We are member of the World Kido Federation and the World Hapkido Association as well.  Although I have nothing to compare our instructors with as I have not been to another dojang, I beleive they are good at what they teach very strict on techneque and a great buch to train with.


----------



## mateo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dusty said:
			
		

> i will break radio silence. i am not from australia, i am from canada, however my instructor is friends with master Geoff Booth.my understanding is he is one of the big guys in australian hapkido. hope this will get your thread rollin a little


 
http://hapkido.netro.com.au/


----------

